# Favorite chain saw



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

When we moved into the house we're in we inherited a Poulan chain saw.  Every time I've gone out to use it I've had to work on it. Not just regular maintanance but actually do some work on it.  Now that the wife has finished college and is able to work full time and I'm busting my hump on over time I decided it was time to get a good chain saw.  I went out this weekend and bought a Husqvarna 455 Rancher.  55cc engine, 20 in bar.  I've used other Huskies before and was impressed.  My sister works for Stihl in South Carolina and is gonna be pissed when she hears.   From what I've read though, there isn't a whole lot of difference between the two except the price.  I only spent $379 on mine... seems pricey until you realize that using my wood stove during the winter cuts my electric bill in half.

Which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2009)

I tend towards Stihl but I have also had McCulloch. Used both when I worked the tree farm without many problems


----------



## tellner (Feb 3, 2009)

The last time I had a Poulan a good friend who had been a logger looked at me in horror and frog-marched me back to the store. In his day they had lousy anti-kickback which left one of his friends severely brain-damaged. Maybe Poulan has improved since then. Dunno. Our next saw was a McCulloch. We never had any complaints about it. Stihl and Husqvarna are very good brands but a little more expensive.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Poulan was free.  Can't beat that price.  Had tons of problems with the chain jumping, hard starting, the spring popped on a regular basis and the pull cord may have been sewing thread.  It just wasn't worth the head ache any more.  I never really had too much problem with kick back and that was with the majority of what I cut being blow down locust.  I hadn't thought about McCulloch until you mentioned it.  I don't recall seeing any.  Home Depot had a couple of house brands that I didn't care for so wound up at Lowe's.  I've used it twice since buying it and have been impressed so far.  It's a bit heavy but I knew that going in and have NO kick back at all.  This model is supposed to be low vibration and I can certainly tell the difference between it and the old Poulan.


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2009)

I am a Stihl man myself.   I have run various sizes over the years, butI tend to lean towards a 20" bar and a motor size to run it hard.   The older 036-044 motor size was perfect, but any one this page: http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/professional.html will work just fine.


----------



## Shuto (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never used a Husqvarna before.  

I burn ~ two cords a year which I cut and split myself.  I have a smaller Stihl, I think it's the 026 model, which I bought with a 20 inch bar.  I really didn't like the balance of it with the 20 inch bar so I bought a 16 inch which I really like for most cutting.  I use the 20 inch bar for bigger logs.  

I've cut a fair amount of wood in my lifetime and I've never had any issues with kickback.  I cut my wood as close to the motor as possible and I try to keep the tip in the air.  I wonder if there's a connection?


----------



## Tomu (Feb 4, 2009)

If I didn't run a stihl, I'd have a Husky.  Never owned one, but friends have had them and they are good saws.  After I bought my first stihl I never looked at another saw!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Feb 4, 2009)

Whenever I have used a Husqvarna I have always found them good bits of kit.


----------



## HM2PAC (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Stihl. Husqy's are nice also.

I cut and split 8-10 cord last year. My Stihl FarmBoss held up just fine.

Got another 10 cord to work this summer, and I have no doubts that it will continue to chug right along.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Feb 22, 2009)

Just checked which model - Husqvarna model 181 SE.  Good bit of kit.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

theletch1 said:


> The Poulan was free.


I'm sure after all the problems you had with it you figured out WHY it was free. The previous owner decided to leave that p.o.s. behind. I would've. 

In my day I knew only of Stihl and McCulloch and have used both (this was when I was a teenager -- under direct supervision of course). Haven't used a Husky but heard good things from others. Just stay away from the neon green ones and I think you'll be alright. 


One of the things while learning was kick back dangers, scary stuff ... also learning proper holding, stance, etc. It was almost like learning a MA because those things are so dangerous. I can imagine a majority of chain-saw accidents are due to inexperienced/untrained handling. 

One of the other things I wished I learnt how to do with those machines is the "drop-start" method. Never could quite get the hang of it.


----------



## HKphooey (Feb 22, 2009)

Stil and Husqvarna are my saws of choice.  Both work great.


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2009)

BTW-my trimming saw is a Homelite XL14.    It is a nice saw for tearing up.   And it is easier to climb with then the Stihl.


I thought I would share.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 24, 2009)

searcher said:


> BTW-my trimming saw is a Homelite XL14. It is a nice saw for tearing up. And it is easier to climb with then the Stihl.
> 
> 
> I thought I would share.


 I've used a couple of Homelites in the past.  They were great for the first season or two but then began having problems getting them to start and idle.  Of course, they weren't mine so that could have been due to poor maintanance.  

I've used the Husky several times since getting it and have had nothing but good luck with it.  I invested in the files and guides that Husky suggests instead of using the 12v sharpener that I used on the Poulan.  I've actually gotten to a point where I enjoy taking time in the evening sharpening the chain.  It's almost a zen thing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2009)

I found the PERFECT chainsaw for you

Big Gus


----------



## searcher (Feb 24, 2009)

theletch1-that is why I use the Hoemlite for trimming ONLY.

But trust me, lugging a big ole Stihl up a tree sucks even more than using a throw-away saw.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 13, 2011)

Husky for me.... Had one for 3 yrs now and other than just general maint. no problems.


----------

